# Frabo No. 7 vs Frabo No. 9 Arms



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone with any experience help me understand the real differences between these arms? I can't find a good description of theses arms anywhere.

Also, if you have any first-hand experience with either one of these please give me your personal opinion and please elaborate. Our club has a No. 7 that is no longer useable but I like how light it is and how well it presents in relation to handle and bite bar. Just don't know if there is any benefit in the No. 9.

Thanks


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Never mind. Spoke with Jim Hill.


----------

